# What are the best released by Brabant ensemble



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Brabant ensemble lead by mister Stephen Rice, help me discover many interresting works or composers.I love the Lassus ''prophetiae sybillarum'' and de Thomas Crecquillon cd so far and 
waiting for Pierre de Manchicourt cd.

I have question i seen there are a cd of Cristobal de Morales too, is it good? and a Gombert cd 
whit a hellish sleeve as artwork is it to the level of ensemble beauty farm rendition of Gombert Motets.

These are the cd i wonder if i should order, since i love the brabant ensemble, what about you guys , heard the afored mention cds by the following last composer mention, do you have them?

What is your favorite released by Brabant ensemble and i would like to concluded by saying thank you mister Stephen rice.

Have a nice day all :tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I have that Gombert album. I think their balance and sound are too English for Gombert, but that's just me. The album does have great music in it.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes you have to enjoy the English choral sound for them. I have tried some things by them - Mouton, Gombert, some English music, Jacquet de Mantua and Manchicourt. Only the Gombert has left a positive memory I'm afraid, my feeling is that the balance is different in the Gombert, more bass presence, less blended. But I could be wrong. And they seem to care about the music in the Gombert - in the zone sort of thing. 

But they're no Beauty Farm - OVPP mega-bass.


----------

